#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute Mumbai B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*
VJTI Mumbai Year of Establishment:* 1887.

*VJTI Mumbai Affiliation:* University of Mumbai.

*VJTI Mumbai Mode Of Admission:* MHCET.

*VJTI Mumbai Branches In Engineering:*

Civil & Environmental EngineeringStructural EngineeringComputer TechnologyElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringProduction EngineeringTextile Manufacturing

*VJTI Mumbai B Tech Opening and Closing Rank 2014:*
Branch

MHCET Score


Civil Engineering

1576 (158)


Computer Engineering

433 (174)


Information Technology

506 (173)


Electrical Engineering

891 (166)


Electronics and Telecommunication Engg

585 (171)


Mechanical Engineering

413 (174)


Production Engineering

1848 (156)


Electronics Engineering

700 (169)


Textile Technology

10838 (117)



 
*VJTI Mumbai B Tech Fee Structure 2015:*
Tuition Fee for VJTI Mumbai is Rs. 15,000/- Per Semester.

*VJTI Mumbai B Tech Placements 2015:*
Year

Student Eligible

Student Placed

% Placed


2013-2014

513

468

91.22


2012-2013

471

440

93.41


2011-2012

474

463

97.67



 
*VJTI Mumbai Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Established in 1887, the V. J. T. Institute started with only two departments, namely the Sir J. J. School of Mechanical Engineering and the Ripon Textile School for the two branches of industry in which Bombay was vitally interested at the time. The aim was to with a desire to meet the technical manpower requirements of Bombay. The first step in the expansion of the Institute was taken in 1903 when courses in Electrical Engineering were introduced. The Technical & Applied Chemistry Department was added in 1906 which was followed in 1914 by the Department of Sanitary Engineering. In 1913 by G. R. No. 1850 of 27th June, the institute was recognized by the Government of Bombay as the Central Technological Institute, Bombay Province. In the early days, the Institute was housed in Byculla in a building donated for the purpose by Sir Dinshaw Maneckji Petit. In the course of development, the Institutes building at Byculla proved insufficient for the growing number of students who sought admission and soon after the First World War in 1923, the Institute moved to its present and more commodious, specially constructed building at Matunga, which represents the most important landmark in the history of the Institute. This would not have been possible but for the liberal grants given by the Government and the Bombay Millowners Association. A new block of northern light roof type construction was added in 1931 for housing the textile machinery and equipment which was obtained through the kind offices of Sir Ness Wadia.

*Central library:* The VJTI library is situated on the first floor of the north wing of the main building. It has two main halls, the reference section and the home lending sections. The reference section provides current periodicals and books in demand and has a seating capacity for 180 students.
The library subscribes to a variety of leading engineering publications including some titles of


IEEEIEEASMEASCESAETextile Institute UK
*
VJTI Mumbai Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The institutes Hostels, which offer accommodation for a total of 554 students are located at the southern end of the campus. They comprise four blocks A, B, C, and D. Accommodation is given to 110 new students in all branches every year on the basis of merit-cum-need. Preference is given to students residing outside the city of Mumbai. There are four messes run by students. Hostel fees are based on three sheaers, two seaters or single seater including electricity charges. The hostel students amenities fund and medical charges are payable at the beginning of each term.
The hostels are provided with dining halls and the residents organize themselves into clubs and run the messes under the control of Joint Managing Committee of the students Messes (JMC). There are four messes at present and each mess has an elected General Secretary, Joint Secretary and an Auditor. Hostel accommodation is available for students enrolled for each full time course. All attempts are made to provide hostel accommodation to as many students as possible. However, it is not possible to provide hostel accommodations to all the applicants. The students waiting for hostel accommodations in the first semester will have to make their own arrangement to stay in the city up to the time they are finally admitted to the hostel. Applications for hostel accommodations should be made on the prescribed form available from the office of the hostel after admission to the institute is confirmed.

*VJTI Mumbai Address:* Near Five Gardens, H.R. Mahajani Marg, Matunga, Mumbai, India.





  Similar Threads: Vishwakarma Institute of Technology Pune b-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel ,campus facilities Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute Mumbai btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute Mumbai btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Rajiv Gandhi Institute of Tech( Mumbai,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Technovanza 2013 - Veermata Jijabai Technological Institute - Mumbai - Techno Managem

----------

